# Vergleichstest RT4 und PK -Advanced



## Danielsu83 (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
Wie sicherlich der eine oder andere mitbekommen hat zieht sich mein Gerichtsverfahren gegen Carplounge leider noch mindestens bis Oktober hin. Auf den Prozess und alles was damit zutun hat werde ich hier nicht weiter eingehen damit der Forenbetreiber nicht wieder um Löschung gebeten wird. Zum Glück hatte ich in den letzten Monaten z.B. in Zwolle die Gelegenheiten mir alternativen zum RT4 anzuschauen. 
Also dachte ich mir was soll der Geiz holst du dir für die neue Saison ein neues Boot. 
 Da es nun mein 3 tes Futterboot ist, hatte ich eine recht genaue Vorstellung davon was ich brauche, auf welche Features ich verzichten kann, und worauf ich bei der Verarbeitung achten muss.

In die engere Auswahl sind am Ende das PK-Advanced von Fsihfinder-East und das Fischfeeder von Futterboot.de.  Am Ende ist es das PK- Advanced geworden, technisch sind meiner Meinung nach beide absolut gleichwertig. Beide sind Grund solide verarbeitet und technisch durchdacht. Das PK war am Ende für mich aber das Optisch ansprechendere Boot.

Ausgestattet ist das Boot mit dem Autopiloten und einem Lowrance 5 Hook2 Echolot.

Mittlerweile habe ich einige Tage mit dem PK-Advanced am Wasser verbracht, und kann mir ein erstes Urteil erlauben. Um es kurz zu machen ich bin mit dem Boot voll zufrieden.
 Um dem Rest eine Objektive Bewertung zu ermöglichen werde ich das Boot jetzt mal objektiv mit dem RT4 vergleichen.

Fangen wir mal mit den Taschen an, irgendwie muss man das Boot ja zum See bekommen, hier liegt Carplounge aus meiner Sicht einen Ticken vorne. Der Tragegurt der Carplounge Tasche ist zumindestens für mich ein Pluspunkt, da ich so einfach eine Tasche mehr pro Gang zum See bekomme. Außerdem gefällt mir die Gummierung der Tasche besser. Dafür liegt der PK Tasche eine 2 te Innentasche bei in der das Zubehör sicher verstaut werden kann. PK bietet jetzt übrigens auch eine der Carploungetasche vergleichbare Tasche an, gut geschützt sind die Boote in beiden Taschen.

Wenn man die beiden Boote auf dem trockenen vergleicht fällt auf das, das Material vom PK-Boot deutlich wertiger /robuster anmutet und deutlich dicker ausfällt. Beim Blick in den Rumpf fällt auf das, das PK von der Elektronik im Inneren deutlich ordentlicher Verarbeitet ist. Die Kabel sind sauber verlegt und der Rest passt auch. Ich versuche davon auch nochmal ordentliche Bilder nachzuliefern. Ist halt schwer das zu fotografieren. Hier also ein klarer Sieg für das PK Boot. 
 Kommen wir auf dem trockenem zu den Akkus, hier gibt’s ein unentschieden. Aus folgendem Grund die Life-Akkus des PK sind deutlich robuster was Tiefenentladung und Kälte anbetrifft. Dafür fallen die Carplounge Akkus einfach wertiger aus. Liegt sicherlich an den Standart XT60 Steckern und der Steuerleitung fürs Aufladen mit beidem kann man die Akkus einfach an jedes X-beliebige vernüftige Ladegerät klemmen oder auch den Akkuzustand einfach am Wasser auslesen.

Den Vergleich der Fernbedienungen klemme ich mir da die Graupner-FB die ich bei meinem RT4 hatte nicht mehr verfügbar ist und beide einfach FBs von gängigen Herstellern verwenden, ob die jetzt Carplounge in díe Tasche packen oder Visfinder Oost ändert an der Qaulität ja auch nix. Ähnlich sieht es mit dem Zubehör (Echo/ GPS -System) aus. 
 Nachdem Vorgeplänkel an Land kommen wir zum wichtigsten, wie sich das Boot am bzw. im Wasser schlägt.
 Das RT4 ist zwar minimal schneller, dafür hat das PK-Advanced einfach mehr Power. Algen oder Seerosenblätter werden einfach bei Seite geschoben und auch die Schnur mal eben über große Distanzen straffen alles kein Problem. 
Beim Thema Kraut geht der Punkt ebenfalls an das PK, ich nutze das Boot meistens an einem stark verkrautetem See, das RT4 zieht zwar weniger Kraut lässt sich dann aber deutlich schlechter von Krautresten an den Schrauben befreien , das PK zieht etwas mehr Kraut die Messingschraube macht damit aber kurzen Prozess. 
 Bei der Strecke pro Akkuladung liegt ebenfalls das PK vorne, man muss aber auch ehrlich sagen das sich das schwer vergleichen lässt, da die Akkus von der Kapazität einfach unterschiedlich ausfallen.
 Bei der Zuverlässigkeit der Futterklappen liegt ebenfalls das PK vorne, beim RT4 konnte es beim Einsatz von Partikeln oder beim straffen der Schnur schon mal passieren das sich die Futterluke verklemmt hat und man mit vollem Boot zurück kam, dadurch das die Klappen beim PK anders geschlossen werden kann das nicht passieren. Außerdem kann man beim PK aus beiden kleinen Klappen auch eine große machen wenn man z.B. auf Wels angeln möchte. 
 Bei der Zuladung tun sich beide Boote nix, bei der Zeit vom Auspacken bis zur ersten Fahrt tun sich ebenfalls beide Boote nix, und schön Hell machen es auch beide Boote.

Was den Service anbetrifft bin ich mit Carplounge nicht so zufrieden, Visfinder Oost hat mich bisher aber voll überzeugt. Bei Fragen zum Boot wird einem schnell geholfen und auch schon mal ein Erklärbär Video per Whatsapp verschickt. 
 Meiner Meinung nach ist das PK das klar bessere Boot. Und ich hoffe das ich dem einem oder anderem der auf der Suche nach einem neuem Boot ist hier eine kleine Hilfestellung bieten konnte. Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, werde ich die gerne beantworten. 
Mfg
Daniel


----------

